# Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?



## Landmano (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne Frag zur Teichrandgestaltung. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen meinen bestehenden Fischteich ein wenig erweitern (um ca 5 cm) und möchte dabei denTeichrand ein wenig anders gestalten.

Bislang war der Teichrand mit Bruchsteinplatten abgedeckt, dabei war die Folie an der Saugsperre halt noch zu sehen.

Der Teich ist eher quadratisch angelegt ( 5m x 5m ) und sol nun eher wie ein Becken ausgeführt werden.

Ich möchte die Folie hinter Sandsteinplatten oder Granit verlegen. 

Die Frage ist nun ist der Erddruck bei meiner favorisierten Anlage so hoch das er mir die Platten samt Folie irgendwann in den Teich drückt und wie schaut es mit der Saugsperre aus?


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## cpausb (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*

Hallo Olaf,

ich glaube nicht, das es so funktioniert; die Platte ist ja "weich" gelagert und bietet keinen wirklichen Halt. Sowie von einer Seite der Druck größer wird, gibt sie nach (z.B. nach Regenfällen und jemand geht am Teich entlang.

Bei mir werden (ich fange auch bald zu vergößern an ...) Kantsteine in ein Mörtelbett gelegt, die Teichfolie/Vlies geht von der Teichseite aus über den Stein hinuber und der Kantenstein wird von oben mit Platten/Steinen abgedeckt. Man muß dann halt noch die Folie verkleiden.

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## T.I. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*



cpausb schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, das es so funktioniert; die Platte ist ja "weich" gelagert und bietet keinen wirklichen Halt. Sowie von einer Seite der Druck größer wird, gibt sie nach (z.B. nach Regenfällen und jemand geht am Teich entlang.


Allerdings hat man auf der anderen Seite auch noch den Wasserdruck vom Teich? 

Schau mal wie Thias das gelöst hat:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228
(2.7 Weganschluss)


----------



## thomas.pajonk (3. Juni 2009)

Hi, das wird so nicht suaber funktionieren. Selbst wenn du die steine in ein mörtel-bett verlegst, werden sie labil sein, da die folie im erdreich labil ist und auch arbeitet.

hinzu kommt auch noch ein nicht zu unterschätzender kapilar-effekt zwischen stein und folie.


----------



## Landmano (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*

Hallo, 
erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich hab mir schon gedacht das die Platten so wohl zu weich liegen, aber eine Lösung solte es doch geben. Oder?

Der Teich sol ja schließlich von der Randgestaltung eher formal, also wie ein größeres Becken, wirken. 
Ich habe schon an Klemleisten gedacht die von der Wasserseite auf den Stein aufgebracht werden. Dann sehe ich aber noch immer  Folie (auch wenn ich die Teichfolie mit einer Steinfolie überdecke).

Werd wohl noch mal ein bischen Grübeln müssen.
Vieleicht wäre ja auch was gemauertes aus Sandstein ganz schön ?
Dann wäre da aber noch immer der Kapilareffeckt.

Nochmals Danke.

Ich werd dann Nachberichten.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*

hallo olaf,

ich mag auch schöne klare ränder 

nimm einfach 2 rasenkanten eine innen + eine aussen (mit beton fixiert)

oder schau mal hier nach: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/150 - so mach ich den rand


----------



## Landmano (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*

Hallo Mitch,

sieht gut aus.

Die Idee mit den zwei Rasenkanten ist ne echte Alternative.

Ich muß zugeben das mir bei der Zeichnung ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Natürlich sollten die Steinplatten in Estrich gesetzt werden. Rundumlaufend um den ganzen Teich. Dadurch wäre dann ein durchgehendes Fundament vorhanden.

Blieben aber immer noch meine Zweifel mit der Kapilarsperre. Schließlich ziehen Randsteine aus Beton ja auch etwas Wasser.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## thias (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*



Landmano schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frag zur Teichrandgestaltung. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen meinen bestehenden Fischteich ein wenig erweitern (um ca 5 cm) und möchte dabei denTeichrand ein wenig anders gestalten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Olaf,

wenn du gewährleistest, dass vom Ufer kein Druck kommt, sollte das Prinzip funktionieren. 
Das kannst du erreichen, wie oben schon erwähnt, mit einer weiteren einbetonierten Rasenkantenplatte auf der Uferseite, in Beton verlegte Gehwegplatten etc.

Die Folie sollte bis zur Oberkante der Steine gehen, dann hört auch die Kapillarwirkung auf. Im Beton/Mörtel zieht die Feuchtigkeit einige cm hoch.
Probleme wirst du allerdings bei Frost bekommen. Da wird das Mäuerchen hin und her geschoben. Es gibt da nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder bombenfest und frostsicher (das wirst du aber schlecht realisieren können) oder alles elastisch aufbauen. Eine Betonmauer wird also reißen. Entweder armierst du das ganze (ein in sich stabiler aber schwimmender Block) oder lebst mit den Rissen. Besser ist z.B. mit Natursteinen aufbauen und nicht verfugen, oder auch mit diesen gespaltenen Kunststeinen. Die kann man gut stapeln ohne zu verfugen. (Habe allerdings gehört, dass dieser Beton mit dem Wasser Probleme bereiten kann).


----------



## Landmano (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folie hinter Steinplatten am Teichrand ?*

Hallo thias,

wenn ich das so wie in der Zeichnung realisiere, wird der Rand rundum in einem "Streifenfundament" liegen.

An die Armierung habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Wären deiner Meinung nach Streifen aus Estrichmatte ausreichend oder reden wir von Moniereisen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------

